# Nexus Prime Delayed??



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2011/10/07/ice-cream-sandwich-and-nexus-prime-announcement-reportedly-delayed/
[URL]http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/07/samsung-and-google-postpone-ice-cream-sandwich-and-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Noooooo!!!!


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bs

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't sweat it too much people. The announcement itself may be delayed (perhaps due to the passing of Steve Jobs) but the phone is already in the hands of many and being shown off quite a bit. I would expect this device to still be on schedule for release in the next month, and that's all that really matters.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Not too happy about the delay personally, however if we hadn't known a date in the first place I wouldn't have felt this way so I can cope for a bit longer.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

The "announcement" has been delayed. That doesn't mean the release date will change. It's because of steve jobs death. I firmly believe that it will be released on the same day.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kidserious said:


> The "announcement" has been delayed. That doesn't mean the release date will change. It's because of steve jobs death. I firmly believe that it will be released on the same day.


Yeah but this is 100% speculation without even leaks to back it up. Believe it as much as you want, it's not convincing me yet. We're dealing with technology. Delays are rarely a good sign.

I hope they still show off ICS and maybe even release a pre-release SDK on the 11th.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah but this is 100% speculation without even leaks to back it up. Believe it as much as you want, it's not convincing me yet. We're dealing with technology. Delays are rarely a good sign.
> 
> I hope they still show off ICS and maybe even release a pre-release SDK on the 11th.


What is speculation? The 11th has been canceled to my knowledge. And I'm 99.9 % sure there will be NO sdk before the event.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanting to watch the keynote of the unveiling  or video whatever. The apple one was nice bbut I believe this will be better.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kidserious said:


> The 11th has been canceled to my knowledge. And I'm 99.9 % sure there will be NO sdk before the event.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Not exactly. The event on the 11th is still happening, just not this specific announcement. The event was/is more than just the announcement although clearly, this was "the big thing" at the event. So ICS could still be displayed/demoed on the 11th as a preview without actually announcing/releasing the Nexus.

That said, it looks like that speculation was correct according to this.



> We believe this is not the right time to announce a new product as the world expresses tribute to Steve Jobs's passing.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, considering his funeral will be on the same. It's the least they can do to pay respect to the man. Anyone else get a glimmer of Apple espionage though? They knew this event was happening this day, do you think they scheduled his funeral in an attempt to delay this and piss off those waiting on the announcement? Hoping to get a few more sales of the iPhone? We can only hope they wouldn't actually use his passing for something like this, but the thought can do nothing but cross my mind.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll say this. I'd guarantee Steve Jobs wouldn't delay the release of an iPhone even if all of the Google founders died all at once. Therefore I'm disappointed in the Prime being delayed, but I do understand.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, considering his funeral will be on the same. It's the least they can do to pay respect to the man. Anyone else get a glimmer of Apple espionage though? They knew this event was happening this day, do you think they scheduled his funeral in an attempt to delay this and piss off those waiting on the announcement? Hoping to get a few more sales of the iPhone? We can only hope they wouldn't actually use his passing for something like this, but the thought can do nothing but cross my mind.


Apple is the evil empire, plain and simple. To do something like that is the very epitome of their nature. It is ALL about money with them and they could care less about people. And they would even use the death of Steve jobs against their competitors and for their own profit. I deeply respect Steve jobs and what he has done but I loathe everything that apple is and stands for.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhouston10 (Aug 3, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> Apple is the evil empire, plain and simple. To do something like that is the very epitome of their nature. It is ALL about money with them and they could care less about people. And they would even use the death of Steve jobs against their competitors and for their own profit. I deeply respect Steve jobs and what he has done but I loathe everything that apple is and stands for.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I agree 100%. It does show that Google is the bigger company

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think google/Samsung are using his death as a cover so they don't have to show a unfinished product. I expect delays like everything else android lol. That said I will definitely be getting this phone!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets not turn this into a Apple bashing thread please. Regardless of their philosophy, it is sad to see him go.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

b16 said:


> Lets not turn this into a Apple bashing thread please. Regardless of their philosophy, it is sad to see him go.


Like I said b16, I deeply respect Steve jobs and miss him. The tech world period misses him. But apple is greedy and evil. Please don't misinterpret what I'm saying.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> Like I said b16, I deeply respect Steve jobs and miss him. The tech world period misses him. But apple is greedy and evil. Please don't misinterpret what I'm saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Well said.


----------

